

In Search of Simplicity — Improving Wunderlist’s sync - kartoffel
http://www.6wunderkinder.com/blog/in-search-of-simplicity

======
chadfowler
I guess a lot of teams are going through these same things right now. If
anyone has more topics they're curious about, add them here or on the post and
we might add to the series. Thanks!

